# My birthday present



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

So for my birthday, my husband and my father-in-law gave me part of the loft of the new barn for my birds. 15xLx15Wx10h space! My husband constructed it, and yesterday my birds spent thier first day in what seems like pigeon heaven. 

I even have the mow doors so my birds have plenty of light and the view of our Great Smokie Mountains. 

This will be my breeding loft, and I feel they will be very happy in it. My husband even hooked me up with lighting, and I have some comfy lounge chairs to sit in and observe, and as I am a writer, a sort of quiet place for me to write.

I feel so happy and lucky. We store out baled hay in another barn, and most of our hay is round baled so this upper loft would never be used anyway, so now it has a beautiful purpose. We still have to build nest boxes, but for now all is well. 

Just sharing what may be my best birthday present ever. I think it is funny how these birds grow on people, because for me to have been allowed such a space, you know these men in my life have taken a likin' to them in a big way, but am not surprised, there is a pigeon person born everyday.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That cool, have fun with your new loft and birds.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i wanna see pic's  sounds awesome..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's great! Happy Birthday! Yes, pics would be great! Enjoy your new space.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

One of the most successful flyers in our area has the majority of his loft in the hay loft area of his barn....works great.


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you, my B.D. is 11/11/11. Oh, Raftree, I am so happy to hear this. I do not own a camera, but it is on my xmas list lol. Perhaps a friend may come take some pics for me. I would love to share. I have so few wants,but this loft is a dream come true.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

yes another pigeon fancier in NC!


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Aww, I want to see pics!


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Gives you that peace and comfort. 2 thumbs up for hubby and inlaw.


----------

